# What is the rarest game you own?



## jDSX (Nov 6, 2015)

Out of my collection I own a first edition of MGS the legacy collection the one with the art book nice sleeve, and a copy of fire emblem radiant dawn which is pretty rare and expensive.


----------



## flame1234 (Nov 6, 2015)

I own some Working Designs (PSX) games:
Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete
Lunar: Eternal Blue Complete
Arc the Lad Collection

I don't think any of them are that rare.

Hexyz Force (PSP) - I sold this one. Was surprised to learn that it's rare. Bought for $20, sold for $120 five years later. Insane, right?


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 6, 2015)

All I have is mostly uncommon games. Things like chrono trigger and final fantasy VI for super nintendo, VII for playstation, games I still play basically. I do have "wand of gamelon" for the Cd-i. 

I'm a filthy casual collector.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2015)

I own Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete with all the pieces and mint discs, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time  gold edition complete in the box with manual, Zelda GC collection, 999 for the DS, and Rule of Rose. Just to name some that are rather hard to find.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda [NES].


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 6, 2015)

rarest hmm (Smurfs Save the Day Atari 2600 used with the kidvid player. Its a post to be really rare but its not really worth alot i don't think.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Nov 6, 2015)

Tales of Eternia PSX Worth about $300


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Out of my collection I own a first edition of MGS the legacy collection the one with the art book nice sleeve, and a copy of fire emblem radiant dawn which is pretty rare and expensive.


OMG I've bought Fire Emblem a few days ago for 80 Canadian bucks!

I also have: Tengen Tetris, Secret of Mana, a link to the past (french US version, rarer!) Super Mario RPG, Final Fantasy 12 Collector edition, Paper Mario 64, Majora's Mask (holographic cartridge), Metal Gear Solid (The twin snakes), Zelda Collector edition, Pikmin 2, Tales of Synphonia, Wind Waker, Melee, 
and possibly more! I need to get my full inventory noted.


----------



## Deboog (Nov 6, 2015)

I picked up Pikmin 2 for the Gamecube at Gamestop one time for like $15. 

This was before it came out on the Wii so it was worth a decent amount.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)

Deboog said:


> I picked up Pikmin 2 for the Gamecube at Gamestop one time for like $15.
> 
> This was before it came out on the Wii so it was worth a decent amount.


Yeah, similar situation with me where I picked up Metroid Prime 2: Echoes [GCN] for $15 at EB Games (Canadian version of GameStop).  Again, before the Prime Trilogy was released.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, similar situation with me where I picked up Metroid Prime 2: Echoes [GCN] for $15 at EB Games (Canadian version of Gamestop).  Again, before the Prime Trilogy was released.


Wow, I got it for 10 bucks hahaha.


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 6, 2015)

Cheetahmen II on NES and Caltron 6 in 1 on NES 
cost me $35 for cheetahmen 2 and $ for calton 6in1


----------



## Orcastraw (Nov 6, 2015)

I have Tengen Tetris for the NES, Zelda Collector's Edition for the Gamecube, and that's it I guess, unless you count Cubic Ninja.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Nov 6, 2015)

Cubic Ninja.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh I also have Cubic Ninja, paid $10 hahaha


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a few obscure PAL SNES RPG's I'm sitting on for the time being. They'll need a good ol fashion 90's kid magic touch (blow the dust out) but in good working order, nonetheless.


----------



## Wellington2k (Nov 6, 2015)

My rarest game is a physical copy of Earthbound.


----------



## fvig2001 (Nov 6, 2015)

The only rare/expensive games that I have are Cubic Ninja, Wii Sports Resort and Cave Story 3D.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2015)

Cubic Ninja is not rare it is just overpriced due to resellers and is a completely boring thing to post here.

I have a few games that I guess would be considered rare. PS2 I have shadow of the colossus, Ico, God hand, monster hunter and a few others. For xbox I have a boxed copy of steel battalion with its huge mech controller. For the Wii I have two copies of xenoblade chronicles collectors edition with the red pad included. For the Wii U I have two copies of Bayonetta 2 first print edition. Probably one of the rarest games I have is a copy of Resident evil 2 for the tiger game.com handheld which is still in the plastic blister packaging. And one of the newer rare games I have is a sealed physical copy of Retro City Rampage for the PS Vita, only 3000 copies were ever produced.

I probably have tons of other rare shit I have forgotten about in the piles and piles of games I own as well.


----------



## kolewan (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a couple great condition PSX games but i dunno how "rare" they are. FF7 non-greatest hits, Final Fantasy Tactics, and Digimon World.

Plus, while they're not games they are cool for me to see every once in a while. I have a collection of all the Tips & Tricks magazines from 97-99 and they are almost all in great condition still. The only one that isn't is my April '99 issue because I wanted one always out and it was the worst condition one so i never put it away. It helped me beat Silent Hill when I was young!


----------



## roo1234 (Nov 6, 2015)

Some original Nintendo Game&Watch


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 6, 2015)

Panzer Dragoon Saga, anyone who owns a Sega Saturn knows how much this baby is worth.

I also got Earthbound on SNES, my favorite RPG ever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 6, 2015)

Rarest as in fewest available in general and today. Probably some of my C64, vic20 and similar cassette based machine stuff, especially some of the cartridges and hacking/expansion devices for them.

Rarest as in value. No idea and I tend not to check out what I own on online tat markets. I am always surprised to see what N64 and Gamecube games go for on those though and I picked up loads of games for both as they were failing or had just failed for next to nothing so something in those possibly. I live in PAL country anyway so most things are probably not worth the space they take up under my bed. I mostly pick up games I will want to play again (so not sure why I have N64 games) -- I look at the NES and see some sports game with junk peripheral go for the silly money and I am content to write such people off.


----------



## laudern (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got Metal gear solid the twin snakes gcn. Is that game even rare??


----------



## Nirmonculus (Nov 6, 2015)

I have Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon in a custom made wooden box with carvings. And Cubic Ninja XD


----------



## TLOZmaster (Nov 6, 2015)

Cubic ninja, Zelda Collectors edition for GC, A japanese copy of pokemon yellow....


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 6, 2015)

I have 241 out of 243 PAL N64 games (carts only) Snowboard kids 2 is the prized piece. 


If anyone has Shadowgate 64 (ENGLISH language version) and Hercules Legendary Journeys: let me know


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 6, 2015)

After hanging out with a retro games store for about 6 months now, I've learned a lot about what is considered rare and what isn't. Most rare games are usually the really fucking obscure titles that nobody in their right mind has heard of unless they avidly collect the games for that platform. Meanwhile the popular Zelda's and Pokemon tend to hold value, but aren't really considered rare due to how many of them exist in the world. 

For example, a game I happen to have recently picked up at a yard sale (in loose condition) is a game called Spud's Adventure for gameboy. It's one of the first Atlus games (the people that now do Persona, SMT, etc.)

And it is worth -







Pretty insane huh? If you're ever curious as to how rare something you own is, you can usually tell by its value. You can check all that stuff here, as it is a repository nearly all retailers use to determine pricing on retro and rare games.

As for the RAREST game I own, (inb4BanjoKazooiejoke) I own the Misadventure's of Tron Bonne on PS1.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 6, 2015)

Suikoden 2 for the PS1, but the case is still lost somewhere at my parents' house. I'm never gonna sell it anyway so oh well, and I really don't wanna spend an entire day at my parents' house going through random shit.

e: Isn't black box FF7 still super common? Game sold like hotcakes back in 1997. I've got that one too along with some others I probably don't even know are rare. I also own original FF6 and CT carts but the boxes are long gone. I'm not selling any of this stuff so as long as it still functions I'm good.


----------



## Issac (Nov 6, 2015)

Boxed and complete copy of Chrono Trigger for SNES. 
Silent Hill 3 and 4 autographed by Akira Yamaoka. 

Then I have a few boxed Japanese famicom games that look a bit special... Business economics vol 2 etc.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't know about games because I've stopped checking on prices when I found out how expensive PMD Explorers of Sky got (and it makes zero sense), but I have a japanese Game Boy Micro FF Edition.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)

Kid Icarus Uprising [3DS] and Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon [DS].  Both complete with the former complete with the original box, casing, and stand.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a SNES and some games covered under some dust, but I don't look at value in terms of what collectors may pay for it.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I found out how expensive PMD Explorers of Sky got (and it makes zero sense)


I noticed too. I got it for 10 bucks lol.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 7, 2015)

Checking the site Chavosaur suggested, first it was nice to realize that the majority of my DS titles were selling high on the Ds list, more than I thought. I only buy them when found under USD $5.00.

 BUT when I went over to the PC section and saw more than 13 PC games selling for over USD $10,000.  Also a Pokemon DS lite selling over that price..I started doubting those figures.

 I do still have my GBA titles of Both GBA_ *Fire Emblem & F.E. Sacred Stone*_, Both *Golden Sun and G.S.; Lost ages,* as well as *advance wars 1&2 (Black Hole)* for GBA. Best of all is I have the *Original Nintendo Power Guides* for all those games except the first Advance Wars on GBA. I use my GB Micro (Mint condition Black) My Golden Sun guide is my favorite because its a combo 2 fer 1 guide, which has both games. It's amazing how many cultural references Fire Emblem Guide has in it, to things unrelated to gaming. '_Flow Charts and stats galore oh my_' ... (repeat rhythmically..)

(sorry for the blabbing... can't help it I'm proud of my mini collection. Oh, and my _Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon; L.E. Laser art cell only 1 of 23.345 made _! (he he) It's a shame those guides are disappearing. The new ones contained on cart aren't the same IMO.


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mega Man Legends series.


----------



## ultramario1998 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not really sure if this counts, but I'm pretty proud of my copy of Rhythm Tengoku The Best+


----------



## TecXero (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not sure. Nothing too rare, but I do have Jet Grind Radio, Vectorman 2, and other somewhat uncommon games still in good condition, many of them still look like they're fresh from the wrapping.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing rare. I buy games I like, not to collect and keep in top notch condition. So probably a nearly perfect copy of SMB3.


----------



## Albireo6972 (Nov 7, 2015)

Issac said:


> Boxed and complete copy of Chrono Trigger for SNES.
> Silent Hill 3 and 4 autographed by Akira Yamaoka.
> 
> Then I have a few boxed Japanese famicom games that look a bit special... Business economics vol 2 etc.




Good to see a fellow SH fan, I have an original black label copy of Silent Hill signed by Akira Yamaoka, and my Silent Hill 3 CD (The one that came with the ps2 game) signed by Mary Elizabeth McGlenn

As for other rare games, I have The Misadventures of Tron Bonne, 999 with pre-order watch (its the watch that is rare though), Cave Story 3DS with lenticular cover (again another item where its not the game that is rare, it's the cover in this case), R.A.D (Robot Alchemic Drive), all four of the first .hack// games (I.M.O.Q, Infection, Mutation, Outbreak, Quarantine), The Beatles Rock Band (Limited edition one, with all the instruments for 360) and most likely a few others, but I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 7, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> For xbox I have a boxed copy of steel battalion with its huge mech controller.


I'm still insanely jealous about this. I would *love* to get my hands on this if I had money to throw away willy nilly. 

Otherwise, I don't really have anything all that rare game-wise. I do have a couple of those green Halo Combat Evolved original XBOX's new in box sitting in a storage unit, which is sort of "rare" when it's NIB. And I guess technically this will count, in a week, but I have the Fallout 4 Pipboy edition coming that's pretty rare


----------



## felixsrg (Nov 7, 2015)

Rarest game, I don't really know, but I am really proud of my Terranigma for SNES, I have had it ever since it first came out, such a great game


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 7, 2015)

Boxed copy of Pokemon Emerald [GBA].


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Boxed copy of Pokemon Emerald [GBA].


Not boxed, but I have the game


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 9, 2015)

My most "rare" game is a copy of Air-something thing for the Nintendo 64. It's a game about flying around in a hovercraft thing, but I forget the name of it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 9, 2015)

I have this:


Spoiler: Pokemon Red with ERSB rating but in spanish


























Spoiler: Pokemon Cristal in spanish













Spoiler: Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus Let's get physical edition













Spoiler: Corpse Party Blood Drive Everafter edition













Spoiler: Muramasa Rebirth Blessing of Amitabha edition and Virtue's Last Reward. ignore the rest.













Spoiler: Heavenly Sword european platinum edition (AKA NA best's hits)













Spoiler: Prey











EDIT: also this:


Spoiler: Project Diva f physical japanese













Spoiler: IA/VT Colorful and japanese Inkling girl


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 9, 2015)

I guess my rarest game would be Gunstar Heroes in its box, unfortunately no manual.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Nov 9, 2015)

boxed copy of Bomberman 64

Dragon ball z ultimate battle 22 for Sega Saturn


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't really own anything too rare.
OOT gold cartridge with 1.0 version of the game.
Zelda collector's edition disc, as well as the Master Quest disc.
And I guess FE Radiant Dawn is hard to find, and I have that, too.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 9, 2015)

probably wall-e, spyro - the eternal night or Bolt. Lol. i don't have any rare games


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 9, 2015)

lol probably Pokemon Crystal/Emerald


----------



## fryguyse (Nov 9, 2015)

All KPE versions.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 9, 2015)

I own the entire mega man nes collection (1-6), ncastlevania nes collection (1-3), some snes games like Zelda lttp, FF2. I also own 3 ROB the robots for nes (all complete with gyromite attachments and gyromite) Stack up for nes with all attachments, super scope with super scope 6 and battle clash, metal combat, yoshis safari. 

I'm currently holding out to find a copy of little Samson on nes at a garage sale


----------



## amoulton (Nov 9, 2015)

Stack of cubic ninjas


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 9, 2015)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.
Well, it's not rare at all here, but it's rare as shit in Brazil ( Where I got it ). Some copies are sold at fucking $300~$400USD.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.
> Well, it's not rare at all here, but it's rare as shit in Brazil ( Where I got it ). Some copies are sold at fucking $300~$400USD.


damn! where I live, it's 29.99 Canadian dollar (used)


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> damn! where I live, it's 29.99 Canadian dollar (used)


You think that's bad? It's $69 here they went out of print apparently (I know, how does a zelda game that recent go out of print)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 9, 2015)

jDSX said:


> You think that's bad? It's $69 here they went out of print apparently (I know, how does a zelda game that recent go out of print)



That's the same reason it's so expensive in Brazil, but games are expensive there even when they are in print. And OoT3D was never officially distributed there, so very few people own that game and those who do don't want to sell it.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 9, 2015)

I got nothing rare. They are only copys.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> That's the same reason it's so expensive in Brazil, but games are expensive there even when they are in print. And OoT3D was never officially distributed there, so very few people own that game and those who do don't want to sell it.


I know that feeling because of suikoden II trying to get a physical copy of it is very difficult awhile back and no one would sell their copy because of how rare it was not to mention great rpg too.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a really small game collection, so I'd say Pokémon Red for Game Boy. Those are really hard/almost impossible to find in English in my country, and I was so happy when I found a person offering it for like 7 bucks. It didn't have the sticker though, so I had to print it out.


----------



## Mazamin (Nov 9, 2015)

Ghouls 'n ghosts for mega drive


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 9, 2015)

I have an unopened copy of Twilight Princess for Gamecube.  It's apparently rare to have an unopened copy.  My grandma had a copy of the ultra rare game, Stadium Events (though it was opened) for NES, but sold it at a garage sale or lost it or something.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Nov 9, 2015)

Cubic Ninja (PAL) for 3DS


----------



## endoverend (Nov 9, 2015)

Not that many :/ But I do have Fire Emblem: Path Of Radiance in like new condition which is apparently worth $200. I got it for like $5 from a pawn shop. I have a copy of Pokemon Red, which is nothing special, a copy of Warioware Twisted, Wind Waker in box, Shenmue in box for the Dreamcast, Half-Life for the PS2 in box, and Ocarina of Time + Master Quest for GC.


----------

